# 8v Turbo GTG @ H20i-2008



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*10am to 1130am SATURDAY* (unless we decide on a better time)
This will be held at the convention center.
4001 Coastal Hwy
Ocean City, MD 21842
OK so far the attendee list is:
1: roortoob
2: sgolf2000
3: 2pt. slo
4: [email protected]
5: [email protected]
6: the_q_jet
7: WindsorJetta8v
8: Hollagraphik
9: Flipdriver80
10: Haenszel (stupid 1.8t owner)
11: illi
12: dubinprogress
13: 93 SLC CORRADO
14: ajcascio
15: Han Solo
16: BluBallzJetta
17. Dub Bro
18. Keenan
19. Rabbitarmy

20. OLD-GTI
21. GTIjoejoe?
22. IN-FLT
23. Rogue Status
24. Joey Russo




_Modified by the_q_jet at 9:46 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Are life sized cardboard cutouts of the cars allowed? I don't think mine will be there.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_Are life sized cardboard cutouts of the cars allowed? I don't think mine will be there.








yes but you have to make the turbo outta aluminum foil


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

nice man glad to see you made a thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hours just got cut at work from 80 weekly to 37.5 but im shure as hell gunna try to make it still better start saving now.....anyone got room ill split the cost of the room and alchol no prob


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Q, maybe you oughta post this in the 2.0 or 8v forums.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_Q, maybe you oughta post this in the 2.0 or 8v forums.
way ahead of you NEWB


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

i'll be there.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_way ahead of you NEWB









Wahtever you say with your Fischer Price My First Turbo kit having ass!


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

^^^^^ BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA pwn 4 brown bear


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
Wahtever you say with your Fischer Price My First Turbo kit having ass!








oh wait...how are you getting there again?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_oh wait...how are you getting there again?









Your mom's picking me up on Thursday. Your allowance is gonna be kind short because I'm only working 3 days that week.








Back on topic


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Been following your build up thread man. Car looks great.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
Your mom's picking me up on Thursday. Your allowance is gonna be kind short because I'm only working 3 days that week.








Back on topic















so she's paying you to STOP TRYING!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_so she's paying you to STOP TRYING!
















As far as I know...........I'm still not going......
Im saving you guys from being owned by me








So be happy


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
As far as I know...........I'm still not going......
Im saving you guys from being owned by me








So be happy









i was looking forward to seeing the green machine again... don't tell me you got a birthday party to go to....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
i was looking forward to seeing the green machine again... don't tell me you got a birthday party to go to....









No..
Its time for my mom's Semi Annual sponge bath.....


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

rule #64 no excuses play like a champion


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_rule #64 no excuses play like a champion

Can i play with my self instead?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

lol thats no fun...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Just recieved word that USRT would like to * SPONSOR* this lil GTG...and possibly hold a raffle/drawing for a prize...something like maybe a free dyno
on the portable dyno at the show or a smartshift kit for you ABA guys...
toss in some ideas on somethings you all might like to win...


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
toss in some ideas on somethings you all might like to win...

USRT SRI
Injectors
Catch can
Fuel Rail


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

SHIFT LINKAGE FOR THE MOTHER ****ING WIN... I NEED ONE.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
USRT SRI
i knew someone would be dumb enough to ask for that


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
USRT SRI
Injectors
Catch can
Fuel Rail



i have all of those........anything would be cool though. it was just going to be a gtg now its sponsered thats cool in itself. maybe a raffle for gift certs.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

we should get some t-shirts made for it...
Blown 2L GTG H2O 2K8
sponsored by USRT


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_we should get some t-shirts made for it...
Blown 8V GTG H2O 2K8
sponsored by USRT


Fixed


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

I'll go to this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (illi)*

I won't be there this year.







Still working some bugs out of my ride so hopefully I'll be able to drive this everywhere next summer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(still kickin' myself for not going this year)


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

unless i find someone to split a room with looks like im not going to be there the person i was suppose to go with cancelled on me and theres no way i can afford a room.....this is really gunna suck my cars been dune since late june and havent made it to 1 show and been to 1 gtg in the last 3 months


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_unless i find someone to split a room with looks like im not going to be there the person i was suppose to go with cancelled on me and theres no way i can afford a room.....this is really gunna suck my cars been dune since late june and havent made it to 1 show and been to 1 gtg in the last 3 months








dude i know you have more than 1 friend goin up there...crash on someones floor with a sleeping bag! thats what i'm doin














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif NO EXCUSES


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

yea dude you can find a place


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

ETA: 1 MONTH PEOPLE


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

_Modified by the_q_jet at 9:53 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Still not showing up............
But that may change


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

September BISHEZ!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

well though my daily wrx needed a simple clutch but my diff is shot also, my friends going to look at it tomorrow, but if i have to spend a couple hundred on a diff then i def wont make it. To tell you all the truith i ws origionally iffy on going but the 2.0t GTG is what sealed the deal and was one of the only reasons i wanted to go. This is really beginning to suck


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

im gonna crash it


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_well though my daily wrx needed a simple clutch but my diff is shot also, my friends going to look at it tomorrow, but if i have to spend a couple hundred on a diff then i def wont make it. To tell you all the truth i ws originally iffy on going but the 2.0t GTG is what sealed the deal and was one of the only reasons i wanted to go. This is really beginning to suck






















wait...how is a 2.0 NOT a daily!?







2.0 AUTOMATICALLY = DAILY


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_im gonna crash it


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

^^ LMAO 
... i will take out 4 valves


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i like eating VRTs....BRING IT!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i like eating VRTs....BRING IT!









ME also...
But it's confirmed I wont be attending H20 this year....


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
But it's confirmed I wont be attending H20 this year....


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_im gonna crash it









me too. I'm gonna start a VRT gang and we're gonna roll in and drive circles around you taunting you and stealing your women and then drive off.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
me too. I'm gonna start a VRT gang and we're gonna roll in and drive circles around you taunting you and stealing your women and then drive off.

you forgot pillaging the town ... i wanna be Doc Holiday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Q.... I'm your daisyyyy


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

we're coming for ya qwintiiiiiiinnnnn


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_we're coming for ya qwintiiiiiiinnnnn









Hahahah


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

you'll nevarrrr take me alive!!!


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

so i realized this weekend that i was missing the seal for the valve on my tial wastegate.... car is a lot lot lot faster now. need to re-dyno, the last time i dyno'd i only made 190 whp and the turbo was trying hard to spool. now its all boost happy...








anyone here running 20+ psi ??? i'm going to shoot for 21-23 in the end


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

i've run 23 or so psi but i turned it down because i wanted to tune it there before i actually ran it every day like that. goes like hell though... lol


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_so i realized this weekend that i was missing the seal for the valve on my tial wastegate.... car is a lot lot lot faster now. need to re-dyno, the last time i dyno'd i only made 190 whp and the turbo was trying hard to spool. now its all boost happy...








anyone here running 20+ psi ??? i'm going to shoot for 21-23 in the end
i run 23


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

sweet. can you give me a bit more specs about your setup?? what size injectors/fuel pressure especially? what is your AFR @ 23 psi? have you dyno'd it at that level?


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_you'll nevarrrr take me alive!!!

All you valve are belong to us!


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
All you valve are belong to us!









Boooooo


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

I might roll through with another ABA Turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

Quiiiiinnntttiiinnn come out and plaaaayyyyaaayyy...


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Quiiiiinnntttiiinnn come out and plaaaayyyyaaayyy...










Much better visual...imho


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

hahahah *high fives


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i cant remember that f'n movie!


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i cant remember that f'n movie!









It's because:
a) you're not old enuff
b) you watch too much of the ghey pron
c) your taste in movies sucks
My bad Q. I always say I'm supposed to be on your side here...but it's just too easy. Damn you Russo.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
My bad Q. I always say I'm supposed to be on your side here...but it's just too easy. Damn you Russo.
















hahahaha My plans to confuse and break the morale of the puny 8Vt GTG is a success!
*lays a patch of molten rubber by way of the mighty power put down by a VR6t


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

So I take it the 8VT community knows eachother pretty well. Will be nice to meet you guys.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
hahahaha My plans to confuse and break the morale of the puny 8Vt GTG is a success!
*lays a patch of molten rubber by way of the mighty power put down by a VR6t

hahah this is how we will roll into the 8VT crowd


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

hah


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (illi)*

bring it.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

OH YALL VRGHEYZZZ Done opened up a can of whoopazz!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_OH YALL VRGHEYZZZ Done opened up a can of *whimpazz!* 

we know ..


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

VR6t PWN!!!


















_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
we know ..









hahahaha I dunno man, the Baseball Furies got their ass handed to them if I recall








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JawHRggFPGo
Damnit, I need to call someone to get this movie redone before Hollywood does it and ****s it up royally


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

bump ONE MORE WEEK!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

i'm getting my new oil return and feed lines on tuesday, mine are leaking because of an unfortunate fire i had on sunday. injector popped out and burned some ****. got it put out and everything back together today.
i'm really cutting it close to be able to go with my car!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

FIRST POST UPDATED...PLEASE REVIEW AND LET ME KNOW WHAT NEEDS TO CHANGE ASAP.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: 8v Turbo GTG @ H20i-2008 (the_q_jet)*

10am god damn!?
Man, someone better bring me coffee. Just like q's girl. Strong, black and bitter.
BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA **** I'm funny. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
*ducks


_Modified by Joey Russo at 5:46 AM 9-22-2008_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: 8v Turbo GTG @ H20i-2008 (Joey Russo)*

ROFL i just spit coffee out of my ****in nose!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 8v Turbo GTG @ H20i-2008 (IN-FLT)*

10 am, maybe i'll just pass out in the parking lot the night before so i'll be there when everyone starts showing up.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: 8v Turbo GTG @ H20i-2008 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_10 am, maybe i'll just pass out in the parking lot the night before so i'll be there when everyone starts showing up.

This guy^^^ plans ahead.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

well you bastards offer a better time then! i hear that people wanted to get to the bbq which starts at 12 so i figured 10 was an ok time.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

10am? Somebody better come scoop me up off the floor and whip the vomit off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

10 is fine with me. I will be there whenever it is. as long as I am standing.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I`ll bring the Jack.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

10AM might be a problem for me.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (illi)*

I'll just wake carly and kate up and roll on over to the meet at 10.
YEAH THATS RIGHT. WHAT?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

do yall want a different time!?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

up


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

make it at 10 but people will prob end up there around 11 or so. you know no one will be there right at 10 anyway.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

yea i know..i personally am not concerned about the bbq so much as meeting alll you guys so i'll be round there for a while.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

2 DAY BUMP!!!!!!!~!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

LETS ROLL!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I'll be there in the rabbit. Bad ground fried my Braille today so the beetle is staying at home


----------

